# Inventory control software for Palm Pilots?



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Does any one know of a good software program for the Palm Pilot(chef tec is just way to expensive at $700 bucks)

TIA

Billy  [email protected]


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have a great program for my palm pilot. I gave it to my 10 yr old son and went back to my DayTimer.Sorry, I don't mean to bash, but I just did not have the time.
Jeff


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I found a few on the Palm Computing Web Site. I put inventory in the description. On the second page of the results I saw some that might work. One was only $20.


----------

